# shore fishing the Tuscarawas River



## hopn2it (Sep 18, 2006)

Is there a good spot I can take my daughter to catch some smallies??
Thanks Hop


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Try down by new towne mall theres a ton of smallies in there...and its really easy acess...


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Bolivar Dam is good for smallies also .....real easy shore fishing


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hundreds of spots. I take my 4 yr old daughter all the time. If you ive us an area you are talking about fishing, we might be able to set you up better


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have fished the tusc lately to try and catch some smallies because I love to catch them. I fished the dover water treatment plant and by buehlers in philly. Like you guys everyone says " We always catch smallies like crazy at those places!" Here is my problem: I have never caught a smallie out of that river this year. I have no doubt that you guys are catching them like crazy. Don't take me the wrong way , I am not saying you guys are liars. I am saying obviously I don't know what I am doing and I am not using the right tackle. So please help me out and let me know what you guys are using because I am out of ideas. Also across from hollywood video at the new towne mall by the falls over there it says no trespassing on a sign. Can you still walk out on that little island type thing?

Please any tips you can give would be greatly appreciated. I would like to catch one before the end of this year.

Thank you


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

8racing3 , the Dover Treatment plant can be good fishing , but it gets fished way to hard. Underneath the two bridges up from there can be a good spot. Anywhere with rocks will hold smallies. Minnows or chubs almost guarantee a fish. As for lures white twistertails and crankbaits work well. About the area across from Hollywood , I've been going back there for a while with no problems. Lots of people go back there and fish all the time , but just a week ago I got kicked out of there by the police.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> 8racing3 , the Dover Treatment plant can be good fishing , but it gets fished way to hard. Underneath the two bridges up from there can be a good spot. Anywhere with rocks will hold smallies. Minnows or chubs almost guarantee a fish. As for lures white twistertails and crankbaits work well. About the area across from Hollywood , I've been going back there for a while with no problems. Lots of people go back there and fish all the time , but just a week ago I got kicked out of there by the police.  Hope this helps.


I wonder if it is because that is where that body got dumped? Actually at school they said that is was one year today that he got killed. I went to school with one of the kids that did it.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Use White or Pearl Colored Tubes and Mustard Tubes...Crankbaits...Twisters....and live chubs work great too...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Try any creekmouth downstream , work rapids with spinnerbaits and jigs... My wife and I use UL w/4# and twisters. Nothing like a river smallie on UL!!! Catch and Release!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the area by the mall is good, the dover poop plant area is good but heavily fished. try any area where there are rocks for smallies, sometimes the places that are harder to get to offer the best fishing. I like tubes in white, browns and mustard colored. You cant go wrong with the sr5 rapala shad raps in natural colors but you WILL lose a few in the snags. spinnerbaits and buzzbaits can be AWESOME in the Fall. Any jerkbaits (rapala, smithwick rogues or even the generic walmart brands work well too for smallies and saugeyes. It amazes me how many people tell me theyve never caught smallies and saugeyes from the Tusc River and that they heard it was polluted and full of carp and catfish only. The Tusc is a AWESOME fishery for ALOT of species of fish, KEEP TRYING you WILL get that smallie and dont be surprised if its a beauty !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

they like the floating debris down from the poop plant at the overhead bridge too.try brown twisters with the speckles . work them log jams down there,


----------

